# 2.5G high tech pico RCS tank



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my 2.5g pico tank. It has been running for couple of years. Mainly RCS and one endler. Plants are java moss and HC.

The tank is sitting on a custom cabinet. All cables and tubes are fed through an access hole behind the tank.


















I have over a couple of dozens of RCSs I think. Could be more but I was never able to count them correctly. They reproduce pretty well.



























Filter is a Redsea Nano. I put an Eheim filter strainer fitted with craft plastic mesh over the intake. It helps to reduce the chance of filter intake get plugged and keeps the shrimplets from being sucked in. It has a 25W external controlled super mini heater. It is almost invisible but keeps the water temperature very stable. At the left back corner of the tank, I installed a float switch. It sits in a film canister with craft mesh to keep floating debris away and algae from growing. The switch is connected to a relay circuits which controls the air pump in the cabinet to top up water. I have pressurized CO2 with solenoid valve controlled by a timer. CO2 is diffused through a ceramic disc under the output of filter. Lighting is Coralife aqualight mini. It is sitting on my custom made frame and controlled by the timer. 



























Thanks for looking.


----------

